# 25 Pdr Artillery pieces.



## Valvebounce (Mar 2, 2015)

Hi Folks. 
Some shots from the commemorative events in Normandy. These are 25 Pdr artillery pieces firing blank rounds. Real fun to capture, the unit officer says number one gun fire, the gun crew chief responds number one gun fire, I press and hold the shutter button on my 40D and lo and behold lots of shots of not much happening, but out of the hundred plus I took I did get some good shots, unfortunately they are all JPEG as was not at that time fully aware of the capability to improve shots in raw format. 
Please feel free to join in posting similar if you have it. 

Dad, Raymond, a Normandy Veteran talks to a reenactor recreating his wartime past.


IMG_3002_DxO by Valvebounce25, on Flickr



IMG_3025 Good Flash in Smoke_DxO by Valvebounce25, on Flickr



IMG_3057 Pretty good flash from No 2 Gun_DxO by Valvebounce25, on Flickr



IMG_3113 Probably best Muzzle Flash_DxO by Valvebounce25, on Flickr



IMG_3122 Good Flash in some smoke_DxO by Valvebounce25, on Flickr



IMG_3123 Far Gun Flash in muzzle brake_DxO by Valvebounce25, on Flickr



IMG_3134 Spent Casing Still bouncing and smoking new charge clearly see wadding at top_DxO by Valvebounce25, on Flickr

Pretty smart bunch of chaps for reenactors, very nice people to actually talk to, they were really interested to listen to a veteran. 


IMG_3156_DxO by Valvebounce25, on Flickr

Edit. Yes I just saw the lump of crud on the sensor in some of the images. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## rpt (Mar 2, 2015)

Nice shots!


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 2, 2015)

Thanks rpt. 



rpt said:


> Nice shots!


----------



## TheJock (Mar 2, 2015)

Great shots Garaham, I just signed you up on Flickr


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 2, 2015)

Hi Jock. 
Thank you. 

Cheers, Graham. 



TheJock said:


> Great shots Garaham, I just signed you up on Flickr


----------



## Roo (Mar 4, 2015)

rpt said:


> Nice shots!



Graham or the artillery men? ;D

Excellent pics Graham!


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 4, 2015)

Hi Roo. 
Thank you. To be fair, I couldn't have done it without the artillery men! ;D

Cheers, Graham. 



Roo said:


> rpt said:
> 
> 
> > Nice shots!
> ...


----------



## rpt (Mar 4, 2015)

Roo said:


> rpt said:
> 
> 
> > Nice shots!
> ...


 ;D ;D ;D


----------



## StudentOfLight (Mar 4, 2015)

I really like the smoke+fire effect you achieved in 3122. What shutter speed was used for that shot?


----------



## dhr90 (Mar 4, 2015)

3122 and 3113 are great shots! The noise must have been pretty fantastic. I would like to attempt to shoot something like this myself one day. 

Anyone know if they still shoot the big cannons or guns from older battleships? Anything pre 1985ish I'm thinking of really, they just look a bit more beastly than the, granted far superior, ships of the navy today.


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 5, 2015)

Hi StudentOfLight. 
Settings were, 
Canon EOS 40D
EF-S17-85mm f/4-5.6 IS USM
ƒ/14.0 35.0 mm 1/200 ISO 400. 
Edit, meant to say the camera was on P so I didn't miss anything, didn't want to be faffing with settings without the correct knowledge or experience! Hence it was set to JPEG too, damn inexperience, shoot raw now and wish I had then so I could get a little more out of them, oh well. 

Cheers, Graham. 




StudentOfLight said:


> I really like the smoke+fire effect you achieved in 3122. What shutter speed was used for that shot?


----------



## Click (Mar 5, 2015)

Roo said:


> rpt said:
> 
> 
> > Nice shots!
> ...



;D LOL



Nicely done Graham.


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 5, 2015)

Hi dhr90. 
I'm pleased you like them, the noise, awesome, deafening, wish I'd had some ear defence! 
I don't know if they fire any of the older battleship guns, but I can tell you when dad was in Normandy shortly after D.Day (he went ashore on D+4) he said the Warspite was shelling in land somewhere and the shells from the 15" guns could be heard in transit, (he would imitate the noise but I can't work out how to spell it or describe it) he also said it was scary even knowing they were not meant for him and felt sorry for the poor sod that was "on the receiving end"! 
I hope you find some artillery to take pictures of, it is an awesome experience. 

Cheers, Graham. 



dhr90 said:


> 3122 and 3113 are great shots! The noise must have been pretty fantastic. I would like to attempt to shoot something like this myself one day.
> 
> Anyone know if they still shoot the big cannons or guns from older battleships? Anything pre 1985ish I'm thinking of really, they just look a bit more beastly than the, granted far superior, ships of the navy today.


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 5, 2015)

Thank you Click. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Click said:


> Roo said:
> 
> 
> > rpt said:
> ...


----------

